# Salt And Sound Waves



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Watch this linked file. You might want to keep the sound down somewhat since they continuously run the frequencies higher and higher but don't turn it down all the way. I understand what I saw, I just never thought to do it...

Salt and Sound Waves

I wonder if they get consistent patterns at certain frequencies...

Reverie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Pretty cool Reverie,

I also learned why you should keep the volume down


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, pretty cool. No idea why or how but do keep the volume down but not off.

Bill.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

That was neat and interesting, But I still looking for the Dog haven't seen him since I fired it up.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That was pretty wild









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That was interesting...would like to know more about it. Setup...environment...etc.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I haven't spotted a cockroach or a bat since I played it...

Reverie


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Impessive....I also noted when I could no longer hear it!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And my wife said salt was _bad_ for me!









Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Has nothing to do with the salt and everything to do with the harmonic resonance of the metal plate. The metal plate reacts to different frequencies by vibrating in different places. The salt collects at the point of least vibration - farthest from point of maximum vibration. What the salt displays is the standing wave pattern. It is called a Chlandi plate and a simple version uses a thin metal plate center bolted and strummed with a violin bow. Not as impressive as the electronic version seen above but good for a demonstration in class.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! That is very cool!
I would like to see the mechanism though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

